# 5 day fever wants to nurse then stops



## mommy2r (Apr 18, 2013)

First of all my 21mo dd has a dr appointment this afternoon. She's been running fever for 5 days as if today. The first few days she would only nurse and drink water. When her temp would get to 103 I would give acetaminophen. Day before yesterday she had a febrile seizure which ended with a trip to the ER. Scary stuff. Urinalysis showed possible signs of UTI but not enough to diagnose. Blood work was clean. X-ray looked like there might be something going on, but again not enough to diagnose.

So , since the seizure we've kept her fever under control by alternating Motrin and acetaminophen. Before the hospital she had never had Motrin. I noticed yesterday after her Motrin dose she wanted to nurse, and then when the milk let down she pulled off and asked for her pacifier. She's eating VERY little. Drinking water fairly well. But she has now been doing this for 24 hours and it's driving me nuts. She clearly wants to nurse, but she won't.

She is also teething and currently has her fingers in her mouth. There are also no other apparent symptoms. No cough, no runny nose, nothing. Stool and urine are normal and frequent enough. I guess I just need some reassurance. Or want to know if anyone else has dealt with this.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Gosh that sounds like a lot mama. Just wanted to give you a hug(((( hug)))


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

I see this post is 11 days old. How's she doing now?


----------

